# Why a moritorium?



## Charles_Main (Jun 15, 2010)

am I not correct that these kind of deep water rigs are beyond 7 miles and in International waters? Doesn't that mean that even if we decide to ban our own companies from Drilling there that Other big drilling countries like China and Mexico for example could simple come in and drill there instead. Leaving us with Drilling still going on right off our coast only now some other country is in control of it, and the safety of it, and the profits that come from it?

I know for a fact the Chinese are drilling off our west coast in areas our own companies are banned from Drilling. Can anyone tell me how that makes sense? or  how it made sense for one of Obama's only real actions on this spill was to put thousands of people out of work with the stroke of his pen with his knee jerk reaction moratorium on 33 oil rigs in the gulf?

This is the kind of stuff you get with a President who had virtually no exp qualifying him for the job. Knee jerk reactions of a president being lead around by his nose by the poll numbers. A president who has been in campaign mode since he won. A president who only acts pissed off about something after 6 weeks of people wondering why he wasn't doing more. (personally I think he was to busy getting juiced about how he could use this to help further his anti oil agenda to notice how bad it was or would be)

The man might be book smart, but he is clearly completely out of his depths as president.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 15, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> am I not correct that these kind of deep water rigs are beyond 7 miles and in International waters? Doesn't that mean that even if we decide to ban our own companies from Drilling there that Other big drilling countries like China and Mexico for example could simple come in and drill there instead. Leaving us with Drilling still going on right off our coast only now some other country is in control of it, and the safety of it, and the profits that come from it?
> 
> I know for a fact the Chinese are drilling off our west coast in areas our own companies are banned from Drilling. Can anyone tell me how that makes sense? or  how it made sense for one of Obama's only real actions on this spill was to put thousands of people out of work with the stroke of his pen with his knee jerk reaction moratorium on 33 oil rigs in the gulf?
> 
> ...



Federal waters extend about 200 miles off the coast.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 15, 2010)

You're both wrong.  International waters begin 12 miles off of the coast.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 16, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> You're both wrong.  International waters begin 12 miles off of the coast.



well I was a tad closer to right.

LOL


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 16, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> am I not correct that these kind of deep water rigs are beyond 7 miles and in International waters? Doesn't that mean that even if we decide to ban our own companies from Drilling there that Other big drilling countries like China and Mexico for example could simple come in and drill there instead. Leaving us with Drilling still going on right off our coast only now some other country is in control of it, and the safety of it, and the profits that come from it?
> 
> I know for a fact the Chinese are drilling off our west coast in areas our own companies are banned from Drilling. Can anyone tell me how that makes sense? or  how it made sense for one of Obama's only real actions on this spill was to put thousands of people out of work with the stroke of his pen with his knee jerk reaction moratorium on 33 oil rigs in the gulf?
> 
> ...



Simple, it makes it look like he is actually accomplishing something.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 16, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> You're both wrong.  International waters begin 12 miles off of the coast.



It depends on who you ask. THE USG considers anything inside 200 miles to be there sovereign waters, most countries traditionally ignore the 12 mile international limit.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 16, 2010)

and the answer to this question can be summed up in a picture


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 16, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> > You're both wrong.  International waters begin 12 miles off of the coast.
> ...



Under the law of the sea, an exclusive economic zone (EEZ) is a seazone over which a state has special rights over the exploration and use of marine resources. It stretches from the seaward edge of the state's territorial sea out to 200 nautical miles from its coast. In casual usage, the term may include the territorial sea and even the continental shelf beyond the 200 mile limit.

Exclusive Economic Zone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Newby (Jun 16, 2010)

I wondered about this myself every time they brought up the ban.  Interesting.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> You're both wrong.  International waters begin 12 miles off of the coast.



so the chinese and russians can have armed subs just beyond 12 miles in to the gulf of mexico?

i thought the entire gulf between florida and texas is OUR territory?  we even have an area of the gulf cordoned off for our air force to practice...???


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

the moratorium is *temporary*, while the different riggs have to show their emergency/accident plans and/or get inspected, no?  or is there more to this than that....???


----------



## Newby (Jun 16, 2010)

Care4all said:


> the moratorium is *temporary*, while the different riggs have to show their emergency/accident plans and/or get inspected, no?  or is there more to this than that....???



I believe the whole situation is being used politically by Obama to move his so called 'energy' platform forward.  If you control energy, that's game, set, match.  You then control everything.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 16, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > am I not correct that these kind of deep water rigs are beyond 7 miles and in International waters? Doesn't that mean that even if we decide to ban our own companies from Drilling there that Other big drilling countries like China and Mexico for example could simple come in and drill there instead. Leaving us with Drilling still going on right off our coast only now some other country is in control of it, and the safety of it, and the profits that come from it?
> ...





I think there's something to that as well as the notion he is now using it to further the green energy agenda...I got really annoyed about that during his speech last night...BUT I think the moratorium is appropriate considering the fact this catastrophe has proven the current drilling regulations to be insufficient for such unprecedented depths.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > the moratorium is *temporary*, while the different riggs have to show their emergency/accident plans and/or get inspected, no?  or is there more to this than that....???
> ...



i don't understand?  

Because Bush and cheney had their grips on the oil industry, this means that they controlled everything?

I don't think they controlled everything because of their oil grip and I would not think obama controlled everything because of his alternative/fossil energy grip either?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

banks have to fit in there somewhere, ya know?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 16, 2010)

obie wan and his stupid band of merry maurauders just put 20,000 people out of work. what an asswipe.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 16, 2010)

> What counts as "deep-water" drilling, and how much of it is there?
> 
> For purposes of the moratorium, the federal government classifies any drilling in depths beyond 500 feet as "deep." By that definition, there are about 600 deep-water wells in the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> ...




BP over a barrel as oil leak estimate hits 60k | Process Engineering | The Engineer


----------



## masquerade (Jun 16, 2010)

_OBAMA: "Already, I have issued a six-month moratorium on deepwater drilling. I know this creates difficulty for the people who work on these rigs, but for the sake of their safety and for the sake of the entire region, we need to know the facts before we allow deepwater drilling to continue." 

THE FACTS: Obama issued a six-month moratorium on new permits for deepwater drilling but production continues from existing deepwater wells. _

FACT CHECK: Obama left blanks in oil spill speech


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 16, 2010)

masquerade said:


> _OBAMA: "Already, I have issued a six-month moratorium on deepwater drilling. I know this creates difficulty for the people who work on these rigs, but for the sake of their safety and for the sake of the entire region, we need to know the facts before we allow deepwater drilling to continue."
> 
> THE FACTS: Obama issued a six-month moratorium on new permits for deepwater drilling but production continues from existing deepwater wells. _
> 
> FACT CHECK: Obama left blanks in oil spill speech



he dosen't give a shit, he just stole 20 billion dollars from BP to give to his union buddies.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 16, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



I think we need to keep in mind that at least 33 deep water rigs are and have been doing this for some time. This is the first accident so far. While I see the point of a temporary moratorium I think you need to consider all the factors. Including the thousands of people in the oil ind and their suppliers who are out of work as a result of it. 

While were talking about this I thought I would mention a fact I am sure many of you have heard already. Shorty before this accident in the gulf, the Obama Admin gave this particular Rig an award for safety. Add that fact to the terribly slow and inept response so far and you have a horrid failure on Obamas fault at the very least.

For gods sake its been 8 weeks and he is just now meeting with the CEO of BP? Are you kidding me? Believe me when I say its much easier for BP to lie and mislead in press releases than it will be for the CEO to look into POTUS's eyes and lie. 

Im not much of a palin fan but she has this one right. You are dealing with oil companies, they always lie, Never leave it to paper communication. Look into their eyes when you talk to them.

on a side note I see someone claiming the Moratorium is only on new rigs and the 33 out there now are still drilling. That is false. As part of the Moratorium the existing permits on the 33 rigs were pulled for review by the Feds. During such a review the rigs are not allowed to continue drilling. Please keep the facts straight we get enough misinformation about this spill already. So much Hotels are going empty all over the gulf on beaches that have not been effected yet because the press is all doom and gloom and keeps showing a graphic with 25% of the northern golf covered in oil, when the fact is the oils is spread out in that area in vast streaks separated by clear water, and their graphic shows beaches from Galveston to Florida covered when they too are only effected in spots and clean in others. Millions of dollars are being lost due to negligent reporting by the press and scare tactics by the administration. All in the name of scaring you all into supporting cap and tax and further demonizing the use of oil at all.


----------



## 8236 (Jun 16, 2010)

Care4all said:


> i thought the entire gulf between florida and texas is OUR territory?  we even have an area of the gulf cordoned off for our air force to practice...???



The etymology of the word 'territory' derives from 'terra' meaning earth as far as I know, which the sea is clearly not.

This reminds me of an incident in the '80s when Libya was claiming a zone upto 200 miles in the Gulf of Sirte as their 'territory' (if my memory is correct), which the US violated (according to Libya) resulting in the shooting down of 2 Libyan Mig 21s. So, just because the US air force practices in certain areas of the Gulf does not make that area US 'territory'.

As others have pointed out an exclusive economic zone extending 200 miles from a country's coastline is generally accepted, but there are plenty of disputes regarding this (e.g. the Spratly Islands in the South China Sea).


----------



## Ravi (Jun 16, 2010)

Because.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > _OBAMA: "Already, I have issued a six-month moratorium on deepwater drilling. I know this creates difficulty for the people who work on these rigs, but for the sake of their safety and for the sake of the entire region, we need to know the facts before we allow deepwater drilling to continue."
> ...


Why do you lie so much?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jun 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



Too much Fox TV?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Ravi (Jun 16, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


No, you're wrong and hysterically wrong. The current deep water rigs are still going at it. 

You should hang out on the conspiracy theory threads. Either that or come back tomorrow and whine about how Obama isn't doing enough...you'll be just like the other rightwingloons.


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > _OBAMA: "Already, I have issued a six-month moratorium on deepwater drilling. I know this creates difficulty for the people who work on these rigs, but for the sake of their safety and for the sake of the entire region, we need to know the facts before we allow deepwater drilling to continue."
> ...



I thought that money is going into an escrow account for litigation or something. Where did you hear it's going to unions?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



it's willow!     everything is a conspiracy when obama is even remotely involved


----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2010)

masquerade said:


> _OBAMA: "Already, I have issued a six-month moratorium on deepwater drilling. I know this creates difficulty for the people who work on these rigs, but for the sake of their safety and for the sake of the entire region, we need to know the facts before we allow deepwater drilling to continue."
> 
> THE FACTS: Obama issued a six-month moratorium on new permits for deepwater drilling but production continues from existing deepwater wells. _
> 
> FACT CHECK: Obama left blanks in oil spill speech


Makes as much sense as a moratorium on building highways because of a rush hour pile-up.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 16, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



did he or did he not appoint a czar? it's going to his union buddies, you don't think so? did you pay attention while he screwed the stock holders and bond holders out of their money and gave it to his union buddies??? remember GM??


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Obama didn't steal it, because the BP CEO agreed to set that money aside for damages payment, and it probably won't even be enough.

I just don't see where his so-called union buddies come into play here. And the czar is the same dood who handled 9/11 payments.


----------



## 8236 (Jun 16, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> ... This is the first accident so far. While I see the point of a temporary moratorium I think you need to consider all the factors. Including the thousands of people in the oil ind and their suppliers who are out of work as a result of it.
> 
> While were talking about this I thought I would mention a fact I am sure many of you have heard already. Shorty before this accident in the gulf, the Obama Admin gave this particular Rig an award for safety. Add that fact to the terribly slow and inept response so far and you have a horrid failure on Obamas fault at the very least.
> 
> For gods sake its been 8 weeks and he is just now meeting with the CEO of BP? Are you kidding me? Believe me when I say its much easier for BP to lie and mislead in press releases than it will be for the CEO to look into POTUS's eyes and lie.



So far this spill doesn't rate very high on the list of greatest spills, neither is it a first for the Gulf. The Mexican Ixtoc spill of 1979   was far greater and that only ranked no. 3 ever. Incidentally, that spill took 9 months to stem, and was only finally brought under control by drilling additional wells to relieve the pressure on the leak.

It looks like BP will be bankrupt if that is how long it will take to fix this problem. Ofcourse in the Mexican case it was Mexico's own national oil company that was in charge. I wonder: If Exxon, Chevron or Texaco had been involved in this blowout, would the compensation demands have been so high? Before POTUS puts the thumbscrews on BRITISH Petroleum too hard, maybe he should take note that BP has 22000 employees in the US and only 10000 in Britain.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 16, 2010)

8236 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > ... This is the first accident so far. While I see the point of a temporary moratorium I think you need to consider all the factors. Including the thousands of people in the oil ind and their suppliers who are out of work as a result of it.
> ...



He doesn't give a shit about Americans or what he steals from them.. He stole money from the pensioners, bond holders, and stock holders of GM and gave it to his union buddies, then proceeded to steal dealerships..


----------



## Ravi (Jun 16, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > silkyeggsalad said:
> ...


Yep.

I think the oil washing up on Willow's beach is addling her brain.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 16, 2010)

Why a moratorium?   It's what is substituting for Action.   When a clueless leader has no idea what to do, he often stops all activity.

And there's an added benefit for Big Government.   The moratorium will throw hundreds of thousands more people onto the unemployment roles, and create yet another PRETEXT for raising taxes and spending money - just the way the Big Government Perpetual Economy Destroying Machine is designed to do.


----------



## Meister (Jun 16, 2010)

masquerade said:


> _OBAMA: "Already, I have issued a six-month moratorium on deepwater drilling. I know this creates difficulty for the people who work on these rigs, but for the sake of their safety and for the sake of the entire region, we need to know the facts before we allow deepwater drilling to continue."
> 
> THE FACTS: Obama issued a six-month moratorium on new permits for deepwater drilling but production continues from existing deepwater wells. _
> 
> FACT CHECK: Obama left blanks in oil spill speech



It's okay though, because foreign countries can come in and set up shop.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




If I am wrong about them still drilling then my bad, however I am taking this from the statement put out by the WH. In which they say the "temporary all production in the gulf will cease"

That hardly makes me a conspiracy nut. However if you are of the school of thought that Obama has done enough and was not horridly slow to react you are not only in the minority, you are blind.

I am a conservative and was a republican but I did not defend Bush during Katrina, I called it for what it was, A bad response. To bad you libs cant be intellectually honest enough to do the same.

Its not even about the Man its the system. A Bloated Government Bureaucracy is never good at responding to or doing anything. The main reason why I am a conservative.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm.. Toyota gas pedals stick. Put a moritorium on all new production of automobiles. Great idea President Shit for Brains.


----------



## Meister (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Hmmm.. Toyota gas pedals stick. Put a moritorium on all new production of automobiles. Great idea President Shit for Brains.



Next airline crash....we should do the same thing.


----------



## The T (Jun 16, 2010)

Meister said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.. Toyota gas pedals stick. Put a moritorium on all new production of automobiles. Great idea President Shit for Brains.
> ...


 
And that applies to everything...Next person that dies in Surgery? Ban all surgeries. Makes as much sense from this Statist bunch.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 16, 2010)

Politicians generally tend to make general cases and laws out of single anomalous incidents.  It's why our legal, regulatory, and tax systems are unmitigated messes.


----------



## The T (Jun 16, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Politicians generally tend to make general cases and laws out of single anomalous incidents. It's why our legal, regulatory, and tax systems are unmitigated messes.


 
And used as tools against the people and their exercising their liberties...economic and otherwise.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

8236 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > ... This is the first accident so far. While I see the point of a temporary moratorium I think you need to consider all the factors. Including the thousands of people in the oil ind and their suppliers who are out of work as a result of it.
> ...



720,000 TONS on the deep water horizon spill in just 60 days....that mexican spill was 9 MONTH to add up to 1,200,000 million.

the deep water horizon will be the biggest gulf oil spill, when said and done going at that rate!!!!


----------



## Ravi (Jun 16, 2010)

Care4all said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


Yes...let us all hope they can stop it soon.


----------



## jillian (Jun 16, 2010)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > the moratorium is *temporary*, while the different riggs have to show their emergency/accident plans and/or get inspected, no?  or is there more to this than that....???
> ...



funny... i think it's being used by the rightwingnuts to try to gain political points.

and every good politician takes adversity and turns it into opportunity. and don't you think it's high time we started taking steps to wean off of oil?

you know...like we started to do in the 70's.. and reagan undid in the 80's.


----------



## Misty (Jun 16, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



the real grip on oil is the government. Democrats and republicans both. 

Obama is, like all politicians, lying. He loves oil. It makes lots of money for the government.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

Misty said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



true, but our government has spent a LOT of money for them as well....just think about all of our roads for all the oil/gas guzzling cars to use...and all the grants given for gas stations to open through out the country...and the wars we have gotten in and the pressure we have keeping the middle east stable....and the near zero value leases we have given them for certain areas over the years that was OUR property....

all of these things are money we have spent that makes THEIR BUSINESS more profitable....and helped their business take off and be maintained....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 17, 2010)

It was reported that BP was going to put up a hundred million for laid off oil workers during this six month moratorium. I don't think they should do this because they didn't create this moratorium. So why should they have to foot the bill?  In my opinion this moratorium is the among the dumbest things Obama has done.


----------



## Newby (Jun 17, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Care, could you define or explain to me what you mean by 'Bush and Cheney had their grips on the oil industry'?  I have no idea what that's supposed to mean?  What was different in their administration from any other that suggests that they treated the oil industry any differently?

Obama and the democrats are pushing cap and tax, or cap and trade, which will absolutely control your use of energy thru cost, you won't be able to afford it as you did before.  They've changed the name of the bill because of the bad rap that it's gotten, but it's still the same bill from what I understand.  We're not talking just oil here, we're talking coal and electric.  He admitted during his campaign that a lot of people would lose their jobs and the coal industry would be hurting if he got through what he wanted.  It can't be any plainer than that.


----------



## nraforlife (Jun 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> am I not correct that these kind of deep water rigs are beyond 7 miles and in International waters? Doesn't that mean that even if we decide to ban our own companies from Drilling there that Other big drilling countries like China and Mexico for example could simple come in and drill there instead. Leaving us with Drilling still going on right off our coast only now some other country is in control of it, and the safety of it, and the profits that come from it?
> 
> I know for a fact the Chinese are drilling off our west coast in areas our own companies are banned from Drilling. Can anyone tell me how that makes sense? or  how it made sense for one of Obama's only real actions on this spill was to put thousands of people out of work with the stroke of his pen with his knee jerk reaction moratorium on 33 oil rigs in the gulf?
> 
> ...



that rig was blown for the purpose of excusing an end to off shore drilling.


----------



## Newby (Jun 17, 2010)

This is a really well detailed article about the months and days leading up to the explosion, and what transpired.

BP Decisions Made Well Vulnerable - WSJ.com


----------



## gettingold (Jun 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> am I not correct that these kind of deep water rigs are beyond 7 miles and in International waters? Doesn't that mean that even if we decide to ban our own companies from Drilling there that Other big drilling countries like China and Mexico for example could simple come in and drill there instead. Leaving us with Drilling still going on right off our coast only now some other country is in control of it, and the safety of it, and the profits that come from it?
> 
> I know for a fact the Chinese are drilling off our west coast in areas our own companies are banned from Drilling. Can anyone tell me how that makes sense? or  how it made sense for one of Obama's only real actions on this spill was to put thousands of people out of work with the stroke of his pen with his knee jerk reaction moratorium on 33 oil rigs in the gulf?
> 
> ...



very simple- the more money you can prevent people from making as capitalists, the less you have to steal and redistribute.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 17, 2010)

Heard something interesting tonight on this subject that I have not yet been able to confirm.

George Soros as you all know is a billionaire and provides Millions to the left. It seems his Left wing think tank began pressuring Obama to put a moratorium in place about 8 days before he did.

Why is that interesting. Well I also heard that the rigs that have to shut down will not just sit idle, they will simply contract out to another country most likely Brazil and keep right on working. It also seems that Soros just so happens to own a large share of the Brazilian Oil Company that stands to benefit from it. 

Hmm Like I said I have yet to confirm these assertions.


----------



## rdean (Jun 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> am I not correct that these kind of deep water rigs are beyond 7 miles and in International waters? Doesn't that mean that even if we decide to ban our own companies from Drilling there that Other big drilling countries like China and Mexico for example could simple come in and drill there instead. Leaving us with Drilling still going on right off our coast only now some other country is in control of it, and the safety of it, and the profits that come from it?
> 
> *I know for a fact the Chinese are drilling off our west coast* in areas our own companies are banned from Drilling. Can anyone tell me how that makes sense? or  how it made sense for one of Obama's only real actions on this spill was to put thousands of people out of work with the stroke of his pen with his knee jerk reaction moratorium on 33 oil rigs in the gulf?
> 
> ...



What the hell is wrong with you?  Next you'll be saying "death panels" and "kill grandma" are real.


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

There is a lot more to this than what meets the eye.  Looks like there could be a conflict of interest from our administration



August 15, 2008 

London: Billionaire investor George Soros bought an $811 million stake in* Petroleo *Brasileiro (Petrobras) in the second quarter, making the Brazilian state-controlled oil company his investment fund&#8217;s largest holding. 
August 15, 2008 

Soros Invests $811 Million In Brazilian Oil | Sweetness & Light


----------



## Ravi (Jun 18, 2010)

And yet none of the rigs have been shut down.

IMO, they should be.


----------



## Newby (Jun 18, 2010)

Meister said:


> There is a lot more to this than what meets the eye.  Looks like there could be a conflict of interest from our administration
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's always about money/power in the end, one and the same basically.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > _OBAMA: "Already, I have issued a six-month moratorium on deepwater drilling. I know this creates difficulty for the people who work on these rigs, but for the sake of their safety and for the sake of the entire region, we need to know the facts before we allow deepwater drilling to continue."
> ...



Widdyo Willyo, you are as fucking stupid as Barton.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > _OBAMA: "Already, I have issued a six-month moratorium on deepwater drilling. I know this creates difficulty for the people who work on these rigs, but for the sake of their safety and for the sake of the entire region, we need to know the facts before we allow deepwater drilling to continue."
> ...



And what else would we expect of the board primary purveyor of utter nonsense to say


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 18, 2010)

nraforlife said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > am I not correct that these kind of deep water rigs are beyond 7 miles and in International waters? Doesn't that mean that even if we decide to ban our own companies from Drilling there that Other big drilling countries like China and Mexico for example could simple come in and drill there instead. Leaving us with Drilling still going on right off our coast only now some other country is in control of it, and the safety of it, and the profits that come from it?
> ...



The foil hat brigade is out in force.


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

Ravi said:


> And yet none of the rigs have been shut down.
> 
> IMO, they should be.



You still can't grasp what is going on, Ravi.  There are 3800 rigs in the gulf run by countries all over the world.  Only ours is running into red tape from this administration.  This has been the only accident since WWII, I think your letting your idealogy get in the way of common sense.
Having said that, this is a disaster, but it was compounded on different levels with BP and our government.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 18, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Heard something interesting tonight on this subject that I have not yet been able to confirm.
> 
> George Soros as you all know is a billionaire and provides Millions to the left. It seems his Left wing think tank began pressuring Obama to put a moratorium in place about 8 days before he did.
> 
> ...



LOL. Have you ever confirmed any of your wingnut assertations?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 18, 2010)

Meister said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > And yet none of the rigs have been shut down.
> ...



Apparently you, as usual, haven't a clue. This is the only Gulf we have.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It was reported that BP was going to put up a hundred million for laid off oil workers during this six month moratorium. I don't think they should do this because they didn't create this moratorium. So why should they have to foot the bill?  In my opinion this moratorium is the among the dumbest things Obama has done.



They created the situation that led to the moratorium. And it was a very good political move. Glad to see you wingnuts fighting the working man getting reimbursed for the damage done to their livihoods. People like you and Barton are going to make it much easier to get us off the oil tit.


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Heard something interesting tonight on this subject that I have not yet been able to confirm.
> 
> George Soros as you all know is a billionaire and provides Millions to the left. It seems his Left wing think tank began pressuring Obama to put a moratorium in place about 8 days before he did.
> 
> ...



Looks like we have a hand in the cookie jar also.

The U.S. is going to lend billions of dollars to Brazil's state-owned oil company,* Petrobras*, to finance exploration of the huge offshore discovery in Brazil's Tupi oil field in the Santos Basin near Rio de Janeiro. Brazil's planning minister confirmed that White House National Security Adviser James Jones met this month with Brazilian officials to talk about the loan. 

The U.S. Export-Import Bank tells us it has issued a "preliminary commitment" letter to Petrobras in the amount of $2 billion and has discussed with Brazil the possibility of increasing that amount. Ex-Im Bank says it has not decided whether the money will come in the form of a direct loan or loan guarantees. Either way, this corporate foreign aid may strike some readers as odd, given that the U.S. Treasury seems desperate for cash and Petrobras is one of the largest corporations in the Americas. 
President Obama Finances Offshore Drilling in Brazil - WSJ.com


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It was reported that BP was going to put up a hundred million for laid off oil workers during this six month moratorium. I don't think they should do this because they didn't create this moratorium. So why should they have to foot the bill?  In my opinion this moratorium is the among the dumbest things Obama has done.
> ...



So thousands are laid off, and another foreign company steps in and takes over the operation.  Yeah, the moratorium is another great idea from this administration.


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Nothing is going to slow down in the gulf, roxie, nothing at all, so please show me where I don't have a clue.


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Heard something interesting tonight on this subject that I have not yet been able to confirm.
> ...



I have put a couple of links up in this thread to "confirm".


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 18, 2010)

Meister said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Really? So why don't you tell that to the shrimpers, and the fellows with the oyster beds, Barton Jr.?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 18, 2010)

Meister said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > And yet none of the rigs have been shut down.
> ...


Untrue. Not sure where you are getting your information but it is incorrect.


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

The U.S. government said 60 of about 3,800 oil and natural-gas production platforms in the Gulf of Mexico were destroyed by hurricanes Gustav and Ike. 
U.S. Says 60 of 3,800 Gulf Oil, Gas Platforms Destroyed by Ike - Bloomberg.com


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Are you off your meds again, roxie?
Are YOU saying that all the rigs are going to be shut down?  IS THAT WHAT YOUR SAYING????


----------



## Valerie (Jun 18, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...






Right, the article I posted cited 600 deep water wells still in operation and 33 who were poised to begin but were prohibited by the temporary moratorium.






>>



Valerie said:


> > What counts as "deep-water" drilling, and how much of it is there?
> >
> > *For purposes of the moratorium, the federal government classifies any drilling in depths beyond 500 feet as "deep." By that definition, there are about 600 deep-water wells in the Gulf of Mexico.*
> >
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Jun 18, 2010)

These numbers are from 2006 and include all wells not just deep water wells.




> Summary
> 
> Description 	Gulf Coast Platforms.jpg
> 
> ...









> The caption reads:
> "NOAA map of the 3,858 oil and gas platforms extant in the Gulf
> of Mexico in 2006"
> 
> ...


----------



## nraforlife (Jun 18, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> .............The foil hat brigade is out in force.



this from a stoopid shit who cannot even understand that his Beloved 'Groid Prez ain't even legally qualified for the Office.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 18, 2010)

Valerie said:


> These numbers are from 2006 and include all wells not just deep water wells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Prior to this incident I didn't realize just how many wells existed in that area...Makes me wonder about possibly relieving the pressure sooner than later if some existing wells might already be half way there?


----------

